
How The SAFE Has Changed And It What It Means For Equity - commons-tragedy
https://www.forbes.com/sites/forbesnycouncil/2019/01/16/how-the-safe-has-changed-and-it-what-it-means-for-your-companys-equity/
======
gumby
YC announcement of change back when it was made:
[https://blog.ycombinator.com/new-standard-
deal/](https://blog.ycombinator.com/new-standard-deal/)

HN discussion at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18095224](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18095224)

~~~
priansh
Yup, I don't think is news to most founders and investors. Just a reminder
that things are going downhill :(

